# Photo Contest with prize...Ends 29 April



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I haven't been on the boards for a few months mainly due to just been too busy. But thought that it would be fun to start a photo contest to get back into it. And the winner will get an 8x10 print of one of my horse photos of thier choice, a $50 value. The choices are located here Horses - dingoimages' Photos More photos will be put up for your choosing shortly. Many of them being both national and international winners.

There are not any catagories. The photo must have a horse in it. You choose the catagory.

Rules:
1) You must be the photographer to have full rights to the image. Meaning you cannot be in the photo.
2) If a photoshopped image, you must explain what steps you took to get the result.
3) Only one photo per person will be accepted. If multiple are entered then the first photo will be the only one to be counted.
4) Photos not taken by you will be disqualified.
5) Watermarks ARE allowed and encouraged.
6) Clear and sharp photos are a must, unless purpossely blurred image for artistic needs.
7) Photos must be posted in message or attached, no links will be allowed.
8) Contest starts immediately, and will be closed on 29 April at midnight (12am) PST.
9) Results will be posted on 30 April.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's my entry. Lakota, solid paint filly.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Here is my entry of Jess and I. Jess is owned by the stud whos owners i am friends with. 
*IF* i won could you please get rid of the horses in the backround/the fence and the twine haha


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Look how high off the ground he is....LOL


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I've always loved the way his forelock came across his eyes.


----------



## friesian1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NutBolts (Mar 30, 2011)

*Edited in photoshop.*

Exported to Lightroom 4. Adjusted WB, Exsposure, blacks, whites, contrast and Saturation. Sharpened and detailed Sharpening. Exported to PS as a .tiff, unsharpen mask, cropped. Re-saved, back to LR. vignette and used preset golddust with dark halo. Used burn tool to bring out highlights a little.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

*Uploaded into Photoshop CS5: adjusted brightness/contrast, tones, and hues.
Added a layer mask and did some blurring to the background.








*​


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

subbing so I can enter when I get home!


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Here is my entry, I was outside the round pen and had my hand through the fence and under the jump. Such a cool angle and a rather lucky shot (I have the worst timing on shots like this) Anyway, Triple To A Tia is the horse!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Subbing so that I may enter when I manage to get on the computer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

sommsama09 said:


> Here is my entry of Jess and I. Jess is owned by the stud whos owners i am friends with.
> *IF* i won could you please get rid of the horses in the backround/the fence and the twine haha


This photo is ineligible. If you read the rules, specifically number 1, you'll know why.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

1999 Curly Gelding


----------



## Laineylou (Sep 26, 2011)

Dolly 2002 Dapple Gray Grade Mare


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

This is a picture I shot last fall of a few geldings at my ranch, Boo, Rio, Andy, & Freckles, (left to right) all American Quarter horses, in the pasture. The only edits I made to this photo were slightly cropping it and adding my initials in the bottom right corner, other than that it was all captured with my Canon.


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

Here's mine...can't fully remember the editing I did, but I think it was sharpened, contrast uppped, then I added a vignette and an action. Love this boy, he was born in the wild and is such a sweetheart


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Snickers out like a light!


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Here is my entry to your competition.


----------



## PonyMischief (Mar 1, 2012)

Slightly adjusted hue, saturation, and contrast.


----------



## Miranda (Apr 20, 2012)

*Here is my entry....*

One of My Arabian Mares JOJO...


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

This is Dozer. I adjusted the lighting, blurred the background, and sharpened the main focus point (Dozer). Hope you like it!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

subbing to enter


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I love this picture of my boy :wink: It proves that he's not the typical "off-the-track-lost-my-mind-can't-focus-on-anything-but-running" horse.  lol I only adjusted the brightness and contrast.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

my entry
my herd Winter 2011


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

This is Reno I took this picture with my phone the night before he was put down because of cancer.  I used Photoshop to add brightness and contrast to sharpen the colors.


----------



## flicka filly (Aug 23, 2011)

Adjusted brightness, contrast, cropped and centered. 









My mare, Abbi playing the in mud. (like the child she is) :lol:


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

The eye is the window to the soul.










Ravishing Beau, 1998 APHA gelding. And myself, reflected in his eye. In my bright red snowsuit in the dead of winter!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Subbing so I can enter later =)


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Here's my entry..finally, lol.
My friend's horse Pistol at his first show on the way home from his first actual barrel run at a show.
Adjusted brightness, contrast, and added a Watermark in the bottom left corner.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

This is my Andalusian cross Relana. There's something about this picture I love to death! 









Sorry it's so big .


----------



## arcainia1 (Mar 18, 2012)

*entry*

Zinnie. blurred back ground, sepia over lay.


----------



## ilovepie32 (Apr 26, 2012)

My boyfriend on his horse, Viva.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

*My Entry*

I hope this is sharp enough. I know it is a bit hazy, but it was just at the last bit of daylight, and I thought it was a pretty shot for that reason . =) 

Be kind. This is my first photo contest. haha


----------



## Bing (Apr 22, 2012)

This is my entry - 'Fresians in Smoke': Minstrel and Solly, two retired carriage horses, warm themselves next to a smouldering fire of old leaves early one Autumn morning recently at Cato Ridge in South Africa. No photo-shopping. A spontaneous moment captured on mobile phone.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's my entry.

This is Phantom my old man (25yrs young) everyone says he's got a big head so I always play around with angles to make it look even bigger than they say it is =)

No editting was done on this photo. Just pure natural lighting(the best lighting)


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

This is my horse Clementine, and the barn cat Edgar basking in the sun. The cat loked to come on rides with me, and Clementine enjoyed her company!


----------



## ILOVEHORSE (Jan 15, 2012)

Horses4Healing said:


> Here is my entry, I was outside the round pen and had my hand through the fence and under the jump. Such a cool angle and a rather lucky shot (I have the worst timing on shots like this) Anyway, Triple To A Tia is the horse!


That is an amazing picture and your horse looks amazing
Just incredible shot!


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's mine. Unfortunately it was taken with my old camera, so the quality isn't the best... I photoshoped out her halter's strap and brightened it up a bit.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

uh.. here's my entry.. I wasnt sure what picture to submit.. but i decided this one.. a cute moment of a foal peeking through her dams tail.

Cropped in photoshop .. and sharpened a bit.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great job everyone you all entered some great photos.

1st place is Kaibear

2nd place is Evansk

3rd place is nutbolts

Honorable mention is Laineylou

Kaibear, please pm me which photo you choose.


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

OMG I've never won anything I'm so excited!!! Thank you so much!! Will msg you Yay yay yay!!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrats Kaibear! Lovely picture!! =)


----------



## NutBolts (Mar 30, 2011)

Good job everybody! Excellent judging!


----------

